# Michelin easy grip snow chains



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi 
With the intention of being prepared for all eventualities we have just bought a set of these snow chains supplied as a pair. 

The instructions are very clear that for use on a motorhome an extra set is required for the rear wheels. We had not expected this. (Presumably it is to prevent the rear of the vehicle sliding????)

Before we order up another set........does anyone know if this is true of other types of snow chains for motorhomes? 
Thanks 

Shirley


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I'm reviving this post in case anyone knows why this should be the case and why these would be treated any differently from snow socks or chains.

Nice compact lightweight bit of kit: the wrap around looks rather like a luggage net made from very durable metallised rope. It says it's legal for use in France.

http://towequipe.co.uk/products/sno...asy-grip-4x4-snow-chains-fit-255-55-x-18.html

and 5% off with the code REPCUST

I guess the problem lies in the reduced braking traction that they provide compared with conventional snow chains.

The acid I suppose would be a report from anyone that has used them?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I was interested in buying them a couple of years ago, but after reading reviews of people who had bought them, I decided against. One guy said he got about 500 metres before one of them broke up with damage to bodywork. I am not so sure that they are legal on the continent(Europe).

viator


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Ummmmm....... http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B002VX0JZU/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I'm actually quite unhappy about these: they are not snow chains at all and I wouldn't have bought them if that had been clear from the vendor's website. They are rather like a fabric luggage net (apparently containing kevlar) that carries some little metal rings at each intersection that look as if they will come off. Whilst they might be good they are not snow chains as such and appear wholly unsuitable for MHs.

I've returned them for a full refund and have bought some Thule XS-16 240s snow chains for 215/75/16 Ducato tyres from Exeter Roofracks and roofboxes (link below). They couldn't have been more helpful, offered a discount and free next day postage: I thoroughly recommend them. They will even exchange unused chains for a different size if you change your MH.

http://www.thulesnowchains.co.uk/products/fiat/ducato

All we need now is some snow...off tomorrow night.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know its taking a small risk but when I was in the SuperU in Bourg St Maurice they had a large selection of chains at much lower prices than the UK.

Out there chains are a normal part of life. So before you start to climb into the snow chain areas take a look at local prices. I was going to get my children to check my MH tyres and buy some (I was in the car) but then I got distracted with broken ribs!


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Ken38 said:


> I know its taking a small risk but when I was in the SuperU in Bourg St Maurice they had a large selection of chains at much lower prices than the UK


Yes thanks Ken I'd heard that but a visit to the Feu Vert website (the french equivalent of Halfords) showed them as being more expensive http://www.feuvert.fr/chaines-a-neige/r387.html

Also some googling of _Chaînes à neige _confirmed similar prices. I was also concerned that van sizes may not be readily available so went for the safer UK sourced option.

The vendor of the Michelin ones won't refund any carriage despite their misdescrption as _snow chains_. Shall not be shopping there again.


----------

